# Art Wolfe's Gear



## JumboShrimp (Apr 16, 2015)

Browsing through some back issues of Outdoor Photographer (October 2014, page 48), I found this sidebar in an article about Art Wolfe's retrospective work. Always been one of my all-time favorites. His choice of gear is interesting, and his comment about the "doctor" is even more interesting.


----------



## bholliman (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. Wish I could justify buying a 200-400!


----------



## Hector1970 (Apr 29, 2015)

Ah! A 200-400 . I'm sure this would help my photo projects too.
I know a lucky man who has one. He uses it to shoot Jet Fighters going down valleys in Switzerland (this seems to be a popular thing there - looks brilliant - it must be difficult to do - panning at that speed).
He gets great results.
He thinks it's a super lens. Drooool !


----------

